# hard rock muscles



## ti6ko (Sep 12, 2008)

how to train to make my muscles rock hard ?


----------



## mcguin (Sep 12, 2008)

stare at a picture of megan fox on the new maxim magazine!


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 12, 2008)

no no

he said "MUSCLES" dude


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 12, 2008)

These recent questions are killin' me!


----------



## mcguin (Sep 12, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> no no
> 
> he said "MUSCLES" dude



oops


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 12, 2008)

xaxa .. megan fox isn't my type of woman


----------



## mcguin (Sep 15, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> xaxa .. megan fox isn't my type of woman



really???  are you sure were talking the same cover magazine?


----------



## go4kj (Sep 15, 2008)

I second the Megan Fox idea.  I haven't seen that cover yet, but damn she is smokin hot.  Makes my muscle rock hard just thinking about her.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Sep 15, 2008)

lol is that a serious question?


----------



## urbanski (Sep 15, 2008)

you make all newbies look like dumbasses. we're not. gg


----------



## mcguin (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes for the record, everyone should go and check out the new Maxim magazine!  the cover is just an awesome pic!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 15, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> how to train to make my muscles rock hard ?



I think I found a good start.....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/92532-help-brah-get-buff-n-stuff.html


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 16, 2008)

acctually i wrote the headline very stuped (u can judje from the responses)... but my point is how the muscles get hard ..is it by strenght training or with muscle mass training ? 

P.S And if u want to post more jokes on me..don't do it


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2008)

muscles get hard by losing the fat that is overtop of them.


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 16, 2008)

P-funk said:


> muscles get hard by losing the fat that is overtop of them.



finally serious answer ..


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 16, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> P.S And if u want to post more jokes on me..don't do it



Then don't make it so easy to do, dipwad.

Read the stickies, ask legitamate questions; otherwise, don't get offended when people give less than serious answers to questions that you have poorly posed.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> *xaxa* .. megan fox isn't my type of woman



XAXA has just replaced  the Alex Vegas jajajaja laugh.

I will now laugh like this xaxaxaxa!


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 16, 2008)

okay forget about this ... is it good to mix creatine and BULGARIAn Tribulus TERETRIS ?


----------



## mcguin (Sep 16, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> okay forget about this ... is it good to mix creatine and BULGARIAn Tribulus TERETRIS ?



you dont know how to "make your muscles hard" and you're already asking about supplements that are from bulgaria?  I quit!


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 16, 2008)

mcguin said:


> you dont know how to "make your muscles hard" and you're already asking about supplements that are from bulgaria?  I quit!


 NO! one of my friends ask me to find out if that is healthy.. so i though here is the  right place to ask


----------



## CG (Sep 16, 2008)

mcguin said:


> you dont know how to "make your muscles hard" and you're already asking about supplements that are from bulgaria?  I quit!



dude.. he LIVES IN Bulgaria..lol


----------



## mcguin (Sep 16, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> dude.. he LIVES IN Bulgaria..lol



haha i know!  im just messing with this person...lol!!!  lil bored!


----------



## CG (Sep 16, 2008)

mcguin said:


> haha i know!  im just messing with this person...lol!!!  lil bored!



lol okkk.. word.. i hear you on that one.. ugh.. i think i should be doing work though.. 

good luck and have fun bro!


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 17, 2008)

mcguin said:


> haha i know!  im just messing with this person...lol!!!  lil bored!



very funny..


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> very funny..



I like you.


----------



## go4kj (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll answer both your questions seriously.  

Rock hard muscles= Lift heavy with right technique+eat right+low body fat.

Creatine+ Bulragian Tribulus= Can do.  No problems.  

Why the Tribulus?  All it does is increase libido.  If you are looking for a testosterone booster go for Anabolic Matrix Rx or Stoked.

Good luck....


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 17, 2008)

ive heard a lot about "stoked"
do explain


----------



## CG (Sep 17, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> ive heard a lot about "stoked"
> do explain



Don't forget to detail pct and liver support if necessary! Thanks!


----------



## alexvega (Sep 18, 2008)

*nonnoon*



P-funk said:


> muscles get hard by losing the fat that is overtop of them.



No dude! the muscle looks like hard, if you lose the fat tha is over them,but no means that  they are like rock
IMO


----------



## CG (Sep 18, 2008)

alexvega said:


> No dude! the muscle looks like hard, if you lose the fat tha is over them,but no means that  they are like rock
> IMO


Well, p is correct in a way.. Step 1,eat right, step 2 lose the fat, step 3 lift like a man, step 4 enjoy your sweet new muscles


----------



## go4kj (Sep 18, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> ive heard a lot about "stoked"
> do explain



Heard a lot of good things about it on this forum, so giving it a try.  Been on it for about one week.  I don't know what it was, but I was a total monster in the gym today.  I'm not going to credit it to Stoked(as of yet atleast).  Libido is sky high.  Lets see what else happens.  I will give an update at the end of 4 weeks.


----------

